# Basket sizes for the Silvia



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I ve been trying to figure out a little problem I've got with my morning routine. My girlfriend and I both like to start off the day with a cappuccino. The cup sizes we have really require more than a single in each to make the drink correctly.

Currently I have just the single and double baskets that came with my V3 as standard. I've been considering upgrading to VST (or LM Strada s as from what I've read they are pretty much the same but cheaper).

So really I need a basket big enough to provide enough coffee for these 2 cappuccinos however I understand that if I go too big then it won't fit without a bottomless PF which would defeat the object of pouting into my 2 cappuccinos anyway.

I'm trying to avoid pouring twice as with temp surfing this can take quite a while and potentially leave me with cold espresso.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is going to sound really patronising but what size cups are you using for the cappucino s? There are triple baskets but I have no experience of using them , others on here will have.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok the LM baskets are almost the same as the VST but not quite, however they do represent excellent value ove r the price of the VSTs here, I am not sure if the 21 gram vst will fit in a standard basket but the 18 will and this can be dosed with a bit more coffee to give you a better result for your two cup dilemma, alternatively just reduce the cappuccino down in size or try cortados for you morning drink that way you would definitely get you two drinks from the one pour.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> This is going to sound really patronising but what size cups are you using for the cappucino s? There are triple baskets but I have no experience of using them , others on here will have.


I find 17g LM combined with a 6 oz cup works well weigh dose in ~18g and ~25g espresso out. If you hold on for cups ill have some plain illys for sale


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If Dajc isn't interested in the cups then I am ... Let me know


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

There's plenty to go around ill start a new thread


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Could you use a triple basket and pour into something like this Rattleware 3 oz pitcher, giving you 1.5 shots each? Would still need the bottomless pf, so you'd need to spend a bit, but it could get you the shots you need at the same time.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

20g VST Ridgeless fits a Gaggia Portafilter without any issue

Allows dosing to 21g

Ideal for triples


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Will the VST 20g fit into the standard Rancilio PF?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Dajc76 said:


> Will the VST 20g fit into the standard Rancilio PF?


You can use it on the Rancilio.


----------



## Ran1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rancilio now do a deeper double basket for their commercial machines which also fits the Silvia double handle.

It holds a few grams more than the conventional double. If you're ordering from them the part no is - 40100090.


----------

